# Anyone selling BMD at WS?



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

As above really chaps

Anyone selling BMD tomorrow? Want to try some Sirius dark and matching shampoo to compare to Bouncer CTR 

Seen the sale is on at BMD but easier to get tomorrow 

Cheers

Arran


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Think that's why they are having a sale cause they are not at waxstock


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Wondered if anyone would be reselling it, looks like an online order then


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Don't think stevie has any resellers tbh some major bargains to be had online atm 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jonnybbad said:


> Don't think stevie has any resellers tbh some major bargains to be had online atm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


No resellers like you say buddy


----------

